# Machetes



## Kane (Dec 5, 2004)

Seems to be the cheapest yet strongest sword for your buck. Even though they are cheap I still want to make sure I get a good one.

I found machetes ate Cold Steel, and they seem pretty good. They are below;

http://www.coldsteel.com/machetes.html

Has anyone ever handled a cold steel machete? If you had, are they good machetes? Is SAE 1055 medium carbon steel good steel for a machete? Do you know some other good machetes from other sites that would exceed the quality of these Cold Steel machetes?


----------



## te75uo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have one from cold steel. It is a good quality, and was cheap.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 9, 2004)

Cold steel is good. Camillus is better. Best I ever found was a genuine Philipine sugarcane machete.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

The best value for your money is Cold Steel, and Ontario Knife company, which makes US military machetes..I have an Ontario Blackie Collins that I have torture tested for 15 years including it falling on the highway and being run over by a semi, (fell out of my vehicle, my dumb fault) and it's still in use. I have not even used my other machetes because this one is so durable. I have even used it to cut down small trees (6 to 7 inches)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 11, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Cold steel is good. Camillus is better. Best I ever found was a genuine *Philipine sugarcane machete*.


We called these "cane knife" in Hawaii. Very hardy, as they have to work all day, for many days during the harvest, cutting through cane...which is course as hell. Seemed to be favored by the back-alley arnis brawlers, as well. There used to be a plethora of phillipino bachelors who moved here to work the cane, then were told they couldn't bring their wives over. Many had very conspicuous scars across their forearms from brawls or bets.

I've been looking for a cane knife for years. If anyone knows where to find one, please post.

D.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a Spec Plus machete by Ontario.  Its a decent machete.  I paid about 30 bucks for it.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 12, 2005)

PM me if you want any specialty knife or sword or other blade at discount prices. I am an internet retailer..happy to help but I am not going to post my URL here.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 12, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> PM me if you want any specialty knife or sword or other blade at discount prices. I am an internet retailer..happy to help but I am not going to post my URL here.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


 Steve, 

 Why dont you throw your URL up in thr "proshop" section of the forum?  It might generate some buisness for you!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

I keep my machete close to hand. It's a great weapon!


----------



## kroh (Dec 6, 2005)

AS much a tool as it is a weapon, a good machete can go a long way.  

The Philipino's have most of their indigeonous sword methods married  to this tool and for good reason.  Great strong blades that are cheap and easy to make.  Good throw away weapon for guerilla warfare.  

The camillus machete's are tight but I am a big fan of the Ontario Knife company versions.  The 12 inch blade being a personal favorite.  

If i remember correctly, there was some video's of Remy Presas doing one of the sword patterns ( not sure which it was, i thought it looked like a stabbing pattern but I haven't seen the video in some time).  He is using a machete in the pattern and there are sparks flying everywhere.  

Good stuff, 
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2005)

Crap you folks are makeing me feel cheap  I buy mine from the Army-Navy store  and I use  the hell out of it cutting small tree limbs, hacking away at ice and almost anythiny else my little mind can think of


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 7, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> I am a big fan of the Ontario Knife company versions.


 
Those are the "little" spec plus machete's right?

I bought one of those a while back, along with a Spec Plus tanto... Both seemed like decent knives for the price.  I keep that Machete with my camp gear.


----------

